# Very rusted pocket watch



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

This was amongst a pile of old watchmaking tools from the 1920s and 1930s that I picked up recently. How would I go about removing this rust? How do I open the back to see the state of the movement? It's pretty severely damaged but seems like it could be a fun project


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

If you really must?...Plasma Cutter.

Bin would be the best option, IMHO!

:thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

lovingtheclock said:


> How would I go about removing this rust?


 You're not serious, are you? It looks like a pizza that's been left out in the rain. Without the rust there'd be nothing left. :biggrin:


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

i'm gonna give it a go anyway!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

lovingtheclock said:


> i'm gonna give it a go anyway!


 Not holding anything back from us are you ?

Like proof it was salvaged from the wreck of the Titanic?


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

lovingtheclock said:


> ... How would I go about removing this rust? How do I open the back to see the state of the movement? It's pretty severely damaged but seems like it could be a fun project


 Yes, this could be a good project, but if You ask how to open it, it means You are very far from being ready for such a project... Just take a knife and press it and lift between rear cover and the case. There should be one more cover under the first. Then show a picture of the movement. Probably it is a cheap movement that is not worth to do enything for it, but who knows...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

You could try rust remover. Leave the whole watch submerged for a day or two, then throw it away. Its past saving


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

scottswatches said:


> You could try rust remover. Leave the whole watch submerged for a day or two, then throw it away. Its past saving


 There would be no need to throw it away, there'd be nothing left.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> You could try rust remover. Leave the whole watch submerged for a day or two, then throw it away. Its past saving





spinynorman said:


> There would be no need to throw it away, there'd be nothing left.


 I agree!!

If the science, technology, skills, existed to restore such extensive corrosion, I'm fairly confident this would have been restored...










'Antikythera mechanism'

:thumbsup:


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

I have some rust removing solution now, I will update this thread with pictures of post rust treatment..it's all a bit of fun


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

"crazy man"


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

lovingtheclock said:


> I have some rust removing solution now, I will update this thread with pictures of post rust treatment..it's all a bit of fun


 I admire your determination lovingtheclock.Have fun with it!.


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

so this is after an initial dip in some rust remover gel, and a good scrub - it resembles metal again and not a ball of rust at least..will let it soak some more overnight..










next thing i'll do is figure out how to open it to see what state the movement is in...


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

lovingtheclock said:


> next thing i'll do is figure out how to open it to see what state the movement is in...


 Well done so far and good luck.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

:watch:


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

This is a BIG mistake!

The firsth thing to do WAS to get the movement out of the case and to examine it's condition. Yes, the case can be treated with rust remover, but this can be totally harmful to the movement, if it was in restorable condition...


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

nevenbekriev said:


> This is a BIG mistake!
> 
> The firsth thing to do WAS to get the movement out of the case and to examine it's condition. Yes, the case can be treated with rust remover, but this can be totally harmful to the movement, if it was in restorable condition...


 I'm guessing the case was rusted shut.


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

nevenbekriev said:


> This is a BIG mistake!
> 
> The firsth thing to do WAS to get the movement out of the case and to examine it's condition. Yes, the case can be treated with rust remover, but this can be totally harmful to the movement, if it was in restorable condition...


 there's no way I could open it with the state it was in


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Are we taking bets on what's going to be inside? My guess is it will be one of these:










:laughing2dw:


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Please, don't try to exlain this to me, I restore antique watches from many years. To open this watch it will be as easy now as i was before, nothing has changed...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> I'm guessing the case was rusted shut.


 You had to guess?

:swoon:


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

The case is made of iron with nickel plating... Inside should be no jewels movement like Ingersoll or Kienzle...


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Davey P said:


> Are we taking bets on what's going to be inside? My guess is it will be one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Or it might be the genie of the watch.


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

nevenbekriev said:


> Please, don't try to exlain this to me, I restore antique watches from many years. To open this watch it will be as easy now as i was before, nothing has changed...


 can you explain to me how to open it? I still haven't been able to


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

lovingtheclock said:


> can you explain to me how to open it? I still haven't been able to












You'll thank me....honestly!

:thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> I agree!!
> 
> If the science, technology, skills, existed to restore such extensive corrosion, I'm fairly confident this would have been restored...
> 
> ...


 did they ever find out the purpose of this mechanism ? vin


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

lovingtheclock said:


> can you explain to me how to open it? I still haven't been able to


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> You'll thank me....honestly!
> 
> :thumbsup:


 did you pass a magnet over it ?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

vinn said:


> did they ever find out the purpose of this mechanism ? vin


 Enjoy...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism






:thumbsup:


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

lovingtheclock said:


> can you explain to me how to open it? I still haven't been able to


 Just put a knife blade in the gap between case and back cover and press it, then turn it to lift the cover. Be carefull, not to cut Your fingers!!! No need of sharp knife, use one that You will no regret if get damaged... If it doesn't open, then press harder...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Enjoy...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism
> 
> ...


 thanks


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

lovingtheclock said:


> can you explain to me how to open it? I still haven't been able to


 Has Howard Carter arrived yet ?

:watch:

Reminds me of "Who Shot J.R."

:tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

One word, ol' pal...bin. It's so far gone it's not worth wasting your precious life on. Find another 'fixer upper' by all means, but that one is way gone...even the dial is like a cobweb...and in case you weren't already aware, from your first two pics, it's obvious it was a crown wind and pin set movement, meaning that to wind the watch you simply turned the crown, and then to set the hands you pressed the shouldered pin next to the crown, and turned the crown to set the hands.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My goodness me. This thread has become exhaustive, and even exhausting, though with a few laughs on the way. Actually, I do admire attempts to restore watches, and I just hope that in this case, the pocket watch turns out to have an interesting innards... :biggrin:


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Folks, this is not at all an attempt to restore a pocket watch. This is miserable attempt to open a pocket watch, but I guess that it will be not a succsessfull one... This is something that I cant understand! Believe me, never bulgarian or russian will ask how to open this type of watch or how to dissassemble the movement. This has never happend! They will ask how to assemblle, how to turn new balance staff, how to cut a new wheel, how to repivot an arbour...


----------

